# Tone board success!



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Finally got it right. Spent some time with the guys in the Louisiana Call makers and collectors org and they walked me through it. No more store bought tone boards!!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Congrats! That's a big step when making calls.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Good for you! Looking forward to hearing a seeing your results


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks! After a lot of trimming this one sings. I am not claiming it is the best call ever made, but it doesn't lock up and takes very little effort to make it work.

It's kinda weird that I don't even duck hunt,but I have a lot of duck fiends (yes I spelled that right) that do and they test them for me.

If I sound excited I am. There is a lot of ruined pieces of wood in my pile of scrap!


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Way to go! That looks great.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Very Nice, It is a great feeling of success making your own toneboards!! It is even better when you can make those wiley ducks think you are talking to them..

Congrats Amigo!!!! I am very excited for you! & welcome to the world of Custom Call making!!!

:cheers:


Robert A.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

That's a huge leap forward! I had a 5 gallon bucket of scrap inserts before I got the first one to sound right. Next big step is getting two in a row to sound the same. Keep at it!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes Sir you hit the nail on the head Richard!!! It is frustrating but the reward is worth the effort!!


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Two in a row so far. Different wood sounds different and those reeds I am using are real finicky on how wide they are. The good news is now I have a pile of reed mylar instead of wood!!!

May even go old old school and use brass shaved down for the reed. I got some guys that want me to duplicate their Grand dads call. Those old farts had a lot of patients.:brew:


----------

